# Air ride in the winter



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

hello, im running bagyard bombers this season. is it ok to run bags during the harsh winter months of snow and ice? , or should i not even use them till next year?


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

just4play said:


> hello, im running bagyard bombers this season. is it ok to run bags during the harsh winter months of snow and ice? , or should i not even use them till next year?


1. you do know that the cargo trucks run on air bags right? and they drive all year round...
2. from whomever you got the bags from, was there a disclaimer saying you can't use them when its cold out?


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

1. i do no, just asking more people who have dealt with air.

2. no, because i am purchasing a kit off someone here on vortex and dont think hes exactly going to hand me a users manual


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

just4play said:


> 1. i do no, just asking more people who have dealt with air.
> 
> 2. no, because i am purchasing a kit off someone here on vortex and dont think hes exactly going to hand me a users manual


not sure if it helps....but my cayenne turbo has bag over strut design....obviously i run it 365 a year. Never a problem...

i think a big failure is water in the system....make sure you have a drier on the compressor


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

make sure you dont get ice in the system during the cold, you can use methyl alcohol or an air dryer


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

get some air break anti-freeze, throw a cap full in your tank to prevent the valves from freezing and youll be good


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

blue bags said:


> get some air break anti-freeze, throw a cap full in your tank to prevent the valves from freezing and youll be good


how often do you have to add that or is it a one time thing?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> how often do you have to add that or is it a one time thing?


if you drain your tank, add some more, if you don't, you're fine (it won't evaporate)


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> how often do you have to add that or is it a one time thing?


iv never done it once, and i dont have issues


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ me neither, -5c last night and knock on wood.

I'm thinking those who use anti freeze don't flush their tank on a regular basis, don't have a water trap and/or have a very humid weather.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sorry for bumping this but I have a few questions....


Lately where i am from (Philadelphia) my air ride has been freezing. I've had my air for over a year now and last winter i didn't have any issues. This time around my air is freezing and my compressors are just constantly running. I have v2, dual 400c compressors and 1 water trap. When this first happened to me i waited until it warmed up a little and drained all the air/water out of my tank and drained my trap. Now a week later, it snowed about 6 inches last night and i wakeup and its frozen again. Now I left my car up overnight so i can still drive it but the compressors just run 24/7. How can i go about getting all the water out of my air without taking it all apart? i have it all tucked away hidden so taking it apart is not easy.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

MarcMiller said:


> I'm sorry for bumping this but I have a few questions....
> 
> 
> Lately where i am from (Philadelphia) my air ride has been freezing. I've had my air for over a year now and last winter i didn't have any issues. This time around my air is freezing and my compressors are just constantly running. I have v2, dual 400c compressors and 1 water trap. When this first happened to me i waited until it warmed up a little and drained all the air/water out of my tank and drained my trap. Now a week later, it snowed about 6 inches last night and i wakeup and its frozen again. Now I left my car up overnight so i can still drive it but the compressors just run 24/7. How can i go about getting all the water out of my air without taking it all apart? i have it all tucked away hidden so taking it apart is not easy.


Hey,

So your compressor problem is probably related to the check valves. If they are running constantly and not filling the tank then they are frozen open and are just running and all the air is coming back out through them. What i would recommend is to buy two check valves and replace the stock Viair ones if you have not already. We sell the SMC Check Valves and they work great.

-Bag Riders


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^

SMC check valves are where its at. I have them and it has eliminated my issue with the check valve freezing up. I also run 1-2 cap fulls of air brake antifreeze in my system during the winter months. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> Hey,
> 
> So your compressor problem is probably related to the check valves. If they are running constantly and not filling the tank then they are frozen open and are just running and all the air is coming back out through them. What i would recommend is to buy two check valves and replace the stock Viair ones if you have not already. We sell the SMC Check Valves and they work great.
> 
> -Bag Riders


are they exactly the same as a stock viair check valve? the fitting size and all.


----------

